
A Major Physics Experiment Just Detected a Particle That Shouldn't Exist - alex_young
https://amp.livescience.com/62721-sterile-neutrino-detected-fermilab.html
======
ererycoucou
Neat I wonder how their expirements have to do with the particles from the
detecting of it. Interesting to wonder what particles exist. How many are
there?

